# How to breed Grass Hoppers



## the-bex-is-back (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a bearded dragon of 2 months and his favourite food are grashoppers, although he does eat cricketst too. I would like start breeding hoppers so that we have a ready food supply and to reduce the costs!

Does anyone know how to breed them? I have been told they need to be kept warm and dry and that I will need more than one enclosure. But obviously need more details?


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/62128-how-breed-locusts.html

all info is here


----------

